# Dictionary format changes



## TimLA

I just wanted to comment on the new format for the WR dictionary - 
I think the addition of examples in the EI/IE section are absolutely stupendous! (I can't comment on other sections)
It takes a few seconds more to figure out the defintion you want,
but the addition of the examples is absolutely superb.
Keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## DesertCat

Tim, am I completely blind?  I don't see any difference. 

Edit: I see it now.  I just wasn't choosing the right words.


And I agree it's a nice feature.


----------



## irene.acler

I completely agree with you, Tim! The examples are a great help to understand how to use words properly.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks! 

The update covers around 2000 of the most frequently searched terms on the English to Italian side.  You should find it to be much more extensive, accurate and with sample sentences.  I've also added a link to the bottom of the entries for you to make suggestions for any specific word.  Hopefully, with good feedback, we can continue to improve those entries.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi there

Just a French touch, in bad English, sorry!
I do concur, the new features are great!

Though, one remark and two questions :
- my first feeling about the display, not easy to distinguish translations from explanations, I mean, if you just want to get the meanings without reading examples, they don't come in view so easely (I'm probably in trouble with the colours)

- What's the purpose of the 'note' in red ?

- The conjugation is linked to French verbs, but not to English verb ? (I know the English conjugation is supposed to be far more easy than the French one is, but there are irregular verbs too).​


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Zoé,

The red notes are supposed to give more information about the translation that doesn't seem to fit in anywhere else.  It is usually a sentence explaining a concept that is a bit more difficult. I hope to add many more of these.

Yes, we have a French conjugator, but still no English conjugator.  I hope to find the time to create one in the next couple of months. 

The display?  I'm working on putting a +/- sign to allow people to show or hide the sample sentences as they wish.  Hopefully it will be ready soon.

Thanks for the comments.  Everybody, please feel free to write me either here or through the Contact Us link with your suggestions!

Mike


----------



## Punky Zoé

mkellogg said:


> The display?  I'm working on putting a +/- sign to allow people to show or hide the sample sentences as they wish.  Hopefully it will be ready soon.


Hi Mike
Me again . You've done it and that's great, but ... the place you put the 'Hide sentences' isn't the best one, as, to click on the button, you have to scroll down along the whole (lo-oooong) set of lines, too late !
Could you place it on the top of the list (for example beside 'Principal translations' ?) 
Punky Zoé


----------



## TrentinaNE

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi Mike
> Me again . You've done it and that's great, but ... the place you put the 'Hide sentences' isn't the best one, as, to click on the button, you have to scroll down along the whole (lo-oooong) set of lines, too late !
> Could you place it on the top of the list (for example beside 'Principal translations' ?)
> Punky Zoé


I disagree with this suggestion, as the sentence examples are often integral to understanding which translation is appropriate. In the very act of scrolling down the page to deliberately "hide" the sentences, people are more apt to come across the one example that's actually helpful -- perhaps even crucial -- to their understanding. For the rest of us, scrolling down is a small inconvenience compared to the potential benefit to others (and maybe even to ourselves).  

Elisabetta


----------



## Punky Zoé

Apparently, my previous post wasn't clear at all, due probably to my lacks at English. 

I was referring to my post #5 where I asked for an alternate display without sentences, similar to what did exist before the changes, that does exist now - not by default of course.

The idea is to get directly and quickly the translations without explanations if not needed. The problem is : if the button is at the bottom of the whole list there is no more purpose for having such an alternative assumed being quicker and more readable than the default display.

I can't see how that suggestion would disturb other people who, as me sometimes, need further explanations about translations. 

Hope, but not sure to have been clearer.


----------



## TrentinaNE

No problem with your English, Punky Zoé, as I understood your comment perfectly well.  Perhaps my answer wasn't clear. My point is that opting out of seeing the examples may be to the detriment of many users, so we shouldn't make that option prominent. If you prefer to see the translations without the examples, then scrolling down to click a button that gives you a "cleaner" display strikes me as a very small cost. I understand the people may have different viewpoints about this. I'm merely expressing mine. 

Elisabetta


----------



## jlc246

I like the way my selection of "Hide Sentences" or "Show Sentences" is retained when I search for another word, log out, restart etc. (I don't know whether this is true for all ways of connecting to WR.) Very nice. The examples are very helpful.


----------



## mkellogg

Yea Zoé, I couldn't make it look right with a + sign without making bigger changes, so I just put "Hide Sentences/Show Sentences" at the bottom.  It does remember your settings, so you only have to click it once to make them disappear till the next time you want to see them.


----------



## Punky Zoé

mkellogg said:


> Yea Zoé, I couldn't make it look right with a + sign without making bigger changes, so I just put "Hide Sentences/Show Sentences" at the bottom.  It does remember your settings, so you only have to click it once to make them disappear till the next time you want to see them.


No matter about the a + sign, show/hide sentences is ok . I didn't notice before jlc246's post, the settings were memorised, as I probably did only one search. 
Consequently, I've nothing to add (for now at least ), except... thanks, Mike.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi all

But now, it seems to have changed again or am I mistaken ? 

The 'Hide Sentences/Show Sentences' feature  at the bottom disappeared, and for some English words you have to cope again with a long litany of sentence examples and scroll down, down..., to locate the meaning you are looking for. ()

Could you please confirm ?
PZ


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi all
> 
> But now, it seems to have changed again or am I mistaken ?
> 
> The 'Hide Sentences/Show Sentences' feature  at the bottom disappeared,


I still can see it and it still works for me..


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi again

I'm talking about the English/French dictionary, for example the verb to go. (by the way, very useful this new BB code to the dictionary )


----------



## mkellogg

Yes PZ,

I had to remove that option for some reason.  Let me see if I can get it back soon.

Mike


----------

